# Itchy pony owners, have you used Stinky Stuff?!



## traditionalcobgirl (10 July 2015)

There is a new product out there now called 'Stinky Stuff', I have just ordered some for my itchy pony but wondered if anyone has any experience of it? It seems to have good reviews on their facebook page although it was pricey so im hoping it works!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 July 2015)

I am interested in this.

It sounds to me like the active ingredient is Neem........ that stinks something awful, so I suspect this is what it is, basically, plus one or two other things chucked in for good measure. I have to confess to being a tad cynical about the latest Wonder Product, its easy to get carried away and spend a helluva lot of money when you could have bought the single plain ingredients for a great deal less.

I saw the FB page and some of the posts: I always get a bit twitched however when manufacturers are so cagey about what is actually IN the product. Its not that we want to know a chemical composition so we can re-create it!! Its because some people have horses with allergies to various things, so it is a genuine concern.

I use Neem oil on mine. Don't know how this compares pricewise. If cheaper than buying straight Neem, than I might be interested in it. 

Will follow this with interest.


----------



## traditionalcobgirl (10 July 2015)

The seller literally just says this...

' STINKY STUFF contains 100% natural highest quality pure cold pressed Azadiracta indica (neem) with no additives, stabilsers or preservatives whatsoever. is important to use the best quality cold pressed Azadiracta Indica, to get the best results from its range of properties, so, beware of poor quality, cheap alternatives! 

Once Azadiracta indica (neem) is mixed with other products it starts breaking down, this is why other Azadiracta Indica (neem) based products (which are NOT 100%) are NOT as effective as 100% STINKY STUFF & why we do not pre-mix STINKY STUFF with STINKY STUFF CARRIER OIL or STINKY STUFF SHAMPOO BASE.

STINKY STUFF KEY FACTS:

1 - STINKY STUFF is 100% COLD pressed organic neem oil. Heat destroys Azadirachtin, the fact that STINKY STUFF is COLD pressed guarantees MAXIMUM effectiveness. 

2 - STINKY STUFF is 100% GUARANTEED. It is not contaminated with solvents or petrochemicals that may have been used in the purification process & remains 100% effective.

3 - STINKY STUFF is 100% highest quality cold pressed organic neem oil, unlike some products for sale which are actually neem oil extracts. They DO NOT have a high concentration of the ingredient Azadirachtin which is the key to 100% STINKY STUFF'S effectiveness. 

4 - One of STINKY STUFF'S substances, Salannin, is so repugnant to insects it stops them from touching the animals they normally find the most delectable & accordingly it stops them biting your horse.

5 - STINKY STUFF does not hurt beneficial insects. Only chewing and sucking insects are affected. 

STINKY STUFF has been sourced from our most trusted supplier to ensure 100% highest quality, guaranteeing maximum effectiveness of the product. 
STINKY STUFF'

Which to me is a bit strange as I'm sure I could get cold pressed neem oil elsewhere for a cheaper price? Surely there is something else in it? It comes with carrier oil that you have to mix it with. 

I ordered it through desperation! There are so many people raving about how fabulous it is so I just thought I'd order it. I ordered the trial pack with was £11.99 and included the Stinky Stuff, the carrier oil and the Stinky Stuff shampoo. I got next day delivery which cost me £8 but only because I ordered it today and need it ASAP if its as fabulous as people say!


----------



## mirage (10 July 2015)

I've used normal neem oil successfully to get rid of pin worm,but it is  a solid and has to be warmed up to get it out of the bottle,so if their advert is correct,my heating it to get it into the liquid form,as recommended by the supplier,would affect its efficacy? That doesn't quite make sense to me. I've made some fly spray using mine and will report back.


----------



## Regandal (10 July 2015)

I use neem oil on everything.  I keep it in a heated tack room in winter as it does solidify, unless we're having a heat wave. My friend used it successfully on her Sec D with sweet itch.  I make up a spray with water and a little shampoo for fly spray.  Or rub some into the forelock and mane, top of tail.  Very effective, but my lord it stinks.


----------



## Gloi (11 July 2015)

It just seems a very expensive way to buy neem.


----------



## muckypony (11 July 2015)

No it is just overpriced neem oil! I get a litre of neem for £13.50. Has worked wonders on my sweet itch pony.

It only goes hard when cold, it is fine if kept somewhere warm or if not it only takes a few minutes to warm up if you shove it under your arm or between your legs!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (11 July 2015)

The name would prevent me purchasing it plus their ridiculous advertising on FB.


----------



## traditionalcobgirl (11 July 2015)

Having a pony who is suffering terribly with his itching, a name and crap advertising isn't going to put me off if it helps him


----------



## saddlesore (11 July 2015)

My friend bought this for her daughters sweet itch pony. She was very sceptical but now highly rates it! She says she wishes she took 'before' pics to send to the vendor as evidence of success


----------



## dollyanna (11 July 2015)

I have yet to work out why it costs so much compared to bog standard neem, and even the carrier oil seems very expensive for just plain almond oil. I'll stick to my neem, it does everything I want it to and more, and is a lot cheaper - I think someone has just jumped on the bandwagon and decided to market it differently to be able to bump the price! I wonder sometimes if people have more faith in a "product" rather than a simple herbal remedy, we are very governed by marketing these days.


----------



## mirage (11 July 2015)

I agree dollyanna.


----------



## Cortez (11 July 2015)

Plain old neem oil works for my two SI guys. And yes it totally works (just don't get it in their eye - impressive tennisball sized swelling! Flushed out and gone down now, but very sore)


----------



## mightymammoth (11 July 2015)

I have stinky stuff (agree the names pretty pants) and also have "normal" neem. The stinky stuff seems a bit different to the normal neem, can't put my finger on it. I'm trying it on pastern dermatitis neat without any carriers.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 July 2015)

So the carrier oil is Almond Oil??  I mix up my Neem with Pig Oil (no sulphur) so it goes on easier, and yes (before anyone worries) I am careful using oil on the coat on a hot sunny day! And am very very careful around eyes etc. The other thing I do on sensitive areas like just under the eyes, is to get some Sudocrem and mix it up, about half and half, with Neem. That way, you get some degree of sun protection plus keeps the flies away!

Sorry but I'm very cynical of the latest "wonder" product: whether that be a supplement or a topical application. Give me the basic ingredients every time. Much cheaper, and you know what you've got.


----------



## traditionalcobgirl (13 July 2015)

So the Stinky Stuff arrived on Saturday and I applied it Saturday night to see he had absolutely no flies/midges around him on Sunday (except for under his belly where I hadnt applied it) and instead of coming into his stable and rubbing whilst waiting for his breakfast he just stood nicely waiting. He spent the day in and when I came to turn him out in the even he had not rubbed his tail or his mane so I am extremely pleased!


----------

